# Road rides / group rides in Marin area



## ima999 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm soon to move to Mill Valley California.
I primarily ride road.
I like the Super fast, Super hard rides

Anyone have recommendations for weekend group rides - like time and location and possible distance and effort would be great.

I've ridden on the peninsula many times with the Spectrum / noon day ride....

Thanks
Ima


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

ima999 said:


> I'm soon to move to Mill Valley California.
> I primarily ride road.
> I like the Super fast, Super hard rides
> 
> ...


I don't really ride group rides, but I would suggest checking the Marin Cyclists website. They have a variety of ride options.

Marin Cyclists Club - Home

Welcome to Marin. I'm slow, but hope to see you on the road.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

if you enjoy super fast super hard rides, I don't think you'll find much with the Marin Cyclists. Good group of people, but more on the casual side. If you are looking for something like the Spectrum ride, you may want to look at the Divine Electric rides (Divine Electric Norcal – Events) or the "Chicken Ride" which leaves Friday mornings from the end of the MV bike path (at Blithedale) around 7:20am heading into Tiburon.


----------



## slinzer1 (Jul 29, 2012)

In Marin - you have a few options and this is just my two cents. For fast Marin-based rides it's Divine Electric or Studio Velo, although they don't go out all the time (call the shop and they can give you the invite to their google group with the ride announcements). 

Other options are to hook on a Rapha, Fusion Sport, Dolce Vita, or Mission Cycling ride on their rides from SF into Marin with most of them coming into Sausalito in the 8am to 9am hour. 

There are also some speedsters in Santa Rosa, but that's a big drive.

Hope that helps.

Wyley


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

numbnutz said:


> if you enjoy super fast super hard rides, I don't think you'll find much with the Marin Cyclists. Good group of people, but more on the casual side. If you are looking for something like the Spectrum ride, you may want to look at the Divine Electric rides (Divine Electric Norcal – Events) or the "Chicken Ride" which leaves Friday mornings from the end of the MV bike path (at Blithedale) around 7:20am heading into Tiburon.


I probably should have added the Mikes Bikes Col du Pantoll rides, which leave Weds night 5:45pm from their Sausalito shop. Very fast ride with a "race" to the top of Pantoll from Stinson Beach. Kudos to you if you can hang in the front group on this ride.

Col du Pantoll - Mike's Bikes - Road and Mountain Bike Shop, components, parts, accessories, service and repair


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Weekend "Roaster's" ride is a fast one as well. I know it leaves from the bridge toll plaza 8am Sat and Sun. Some peel off in Fairfax and do the mountain which would drop you back in MV if you needed to get back. It usually has a selection at White's Hill with an A group taking off and the leftovers to fend for themselves in smaller groups. I've never done it but know many that have. Marin Cyclists rides will be a snooze for you by the sounds of it.

Bike Ride Profile | Roasters ride near San Francisco | Times and Records | Strava

Also, if you work in the city and commute, PM me and I can work you into my commute group. We pick up a few in MV on our way in.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

numbnutz said:


> I probably should have added the Mikes Bikes Col du Pantoll rides, which leave Weds night 5:45pm from their Sausalito shop. Very fast ride with a "race" to the top of Pantoll from Stinson Beach. Kudos to you if you can hang in the front group on this ride.
> 
> Col du Pantoll - Mike's Bikes - Road and Mountain Bike Shop, components, parts, accessories, service and repair


Just wondering, is this mainly an "A" group or do they actually have a B/C option as shown on the page? The distance/climb is not a worry, but no way am I an A rider uphill.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

w-g said:


> Just wondering, is this mainly an "A" group or do they actually have a B/C option as shown on the page? The distance/climb is not a worry, but no way am I an A rider uphill.


It kind of depends. Last week it was mostly an "A" ride, with probably a decent group off the back (so maybe B-ish). For the last weekend of the month, the size of the group is generally bigger and the levels of ability much greater.


----------

